# Took up 1 batch of kraut today.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Not being a conn-a-sewer of kraut I don't know about the taste. Been down 5-1/2 weeks. Some of you experts chime in with how long,etc.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

This is how my family does it. Chops the cabbage. Adds to jars. Put in salt. Fill jar with hot water. Put on lid loosly. Put in the building for 7 days.
After 7 days inspect for worms. If worms, dump out and start over.
If no worms, replace with new lids. Hot water bath long enough to get the lids to seal. Ready to eat.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Darin,*

we do it the ole timey way. Chop, salt and put in a bucket or crock iffen you got one and mashed to get the juice out and working. Like I said, I don't nose beans about it since I never cared for it. But a neighbor gave me some and I got interested. So far, the 5 1/2 week kraut was a hit. I'll post up on the 60 day batch. Da worms queer the krauts?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have never made it. I just eat what my aunts makes. I did not know worms would get in it but she says they will.

I would love to try some made the old timey way.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*The worms are*

in the cabbage to begin with so I've been told. So what? People pay good money to buy toe-killer wid a worm put in the jug.


----------

